# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Προετοιμασία & Εξάρμωση Βαλβίδας εξαγωγής Κ.Μ

## SOKRATIS1979

καλησπερα παιδια & συναδελφοι!
ειναι ευκολο να πουμε καποια πραγματα σχετικως με την εξαρμωση της βαλβιδας εξαωγης σε διχρονη μηχανη man b&w ή sulzer?
ευχαριστω

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ  ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΚ Η ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ?

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ  ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΚ Η ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ?


καλημερα!
εννοω την ολη διαδικασια.
δεν εχω δουλεψει σε 2χρονη...κ δε ξερω!
αν θελετε με βοηθατε....
καλημερα κ χρονια πολλα σε ολους!

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΥΧΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑ

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΥΧΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑ


ευχαριατω πολυ!! καλες θαλασσες κ χρονια πολλα...

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΠΡΟΩΣΕΩΣ B&W ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟΙ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΠΟ OVERHALL STABY ΔΙΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ  ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΟΥΓΚΡΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ.ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΕΙ.ΕΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΧΕΙ Ο ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΑΝΑΡΤΗΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ.ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΡΜΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΚ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΥΜΕ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟ ΑΠΟ FRESH COOLING WATER ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ JACKET PUMP ΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΝ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ.ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΓΩΝΙΑΚΕΣ ΠΙΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΔΥΟ O-RING ΟΙ ΠΙΠΕΣ  ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΛΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΜΩΣΗ ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗ ΦΩΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΥ. ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΞΑΡΜΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΑΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΧΕΤΟ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΑΣΚΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΚΟΧΛΙΑ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΦΕΛΚΙΣΕΩΣ ΜΕ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ 980 Kg ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΞΑΡΜΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΕΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟΧΗΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΕΙΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΘΗ ΛΟΓΟ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η 8K90GF.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΡΜΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΚ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΥΜΕ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟ ΑΠΟ FRESH COOLING WATER ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ JACKET PUMP ΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΝ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ.ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΓΩΝΙΑΚΕΣ ΠΙΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΔΥΟ O-RING ΟΙ ΠΙΠΕΣ  ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΛΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΜΩΣΗ ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗ ΦΩΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΥ. ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΞΑΡΜΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΑΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΧΕΤΟ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΑΣΚΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΚΟΧΛΙΑ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΦΕΛΚΙΣΕΩΣ ΜΕ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ 980 Kg ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΞΑΡΜΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΕΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟΧΗΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΕΙΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΘΗ ΛΟΓΟ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η 8K90GF.


σα να διαβαζω το βιβλιο της μηχανης στο μηχανοστασιο κ να τα βλεπω μπροστα μου!!
ευχαριστω μαστρινικο...κ καλα ταξιδια...

----------


## andria salamis

Ομορφα και ενδιαφέροντα θέματα,γιατι τα καραβια δεν πανε με κουπια,το θεμα μηχανοστάσιο,
ειναι τεράστιο,και μαθαίνουμε και εμεις,οι απ εξω.Ευχαριστούμε μαστρο Νικο.

----------

